

Women Soldiers to test female-specific body armor - pwg
http://www.army.mil/article/83986/Women_Soldiers_to_test_female_specific_body_armor/

======
sp332
I never really thought of it, but there are only 11 sizes of body armor that
have to fit the entire military? I hope they make the new ones available to
men with shorter torsos and/or narrower shoulders. I guess taller and wider
guys will still have to fend for themselves...

